# GVH former head guy Eric Walstrom Charged for Hacking His High School



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

http://nypost.com/2015/02/27/cyber-hacking-si-student-changed-grades-from-his-smartphone-cops/

Eric Walstrom, the self proclaimed big shit that kissed ass up and down the CC / HVH tree has been arrested.  The same bozo prior declared himself to have been a graduate of Carnegie Mellon, said he attended Princeton and that he attended MIT.

He was arrested for being a pimple faced 16 year old with shitty grades, who sought to improve those by hacking New Dorp high school's systems from his phone and adjusting his grades.

Should be noted Walstrom was removed from GVH a few weeks back when it was discovered he was a legal age minor and full of shitola.







Better article over here:

http://www.silive.com/eastshore/index.ssf/2015/02/new_dorp_high_school_student_f.html


----------



## MannDude (Mar 3, 2015)

I thought Eric was in his 20's? Isn't that what he always claimed?


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

> The same bozo prior declared himself to have been a graduate of Carnegie Mellon, said he attended Princeton and that he attended MIT.


...also said he worked at Telehouse. 



> Should be noted Walstrom was removed from GVH a few weeks back when it was discovered he was a legal age minor and full of shitola.


Should also be noted that avoiding crap like this was why I told Jonny on WHT last year after one of GVH's many security incidents that he should hire locally so he could meet the people face to face.  TL;DR in person interviews are mandatory at my company and most companies...none of this hiring off IRC/Skype/etc.

GVH_Eric and GVH_Alex U(ren) had a really bad rep from past hosting ventures before Jonny hired them so why he went ahead and hired either of those two clowns is a mystery.  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1304298


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I thought Eric was in his 20's? Isn't that what he always claimed?


Yeppers.   Would have to be such to have had the prestigious degree he claimed to have from one of the top Computer Science programs in the nation.   He had some folks believe his was 25ish~....

The kid was prior recent deportee from the whole free hosting world, which is often an indication of youthfulness.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> ...also said he worked at Telehouse.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1304298


Someone called Telehouse back in January   No one there by said name.  Which threw some heat on that grille.

That Webhostingtalk thread, my gawd, how many banned accounts can there be on one thread?  That must be a record.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

I wonder if his school was using this?

"OneRoom (PHP version) is a simple course management application that was written in the summer of 2011. This version was written using PHP as the server-side scripting language and MySQL as the database software. OneRoom supports two types of users: teachers and students. Teachers can create and remove courses and assignments/tests and assign gr…"

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Cause the little turd bird forked it... Ironic?[/SIZE]

https://github.com/XPEric/oneroom-php


----------



## texteditor (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL, multiple felonies on your record at 16 years old means your life is over before it starts


----------



## drmike (Mar 4, 2015)

texteditor said:


> LOL, multiple felonies on your record at 16 years old means your life is over before it starts


They aren't going to do much to Eric.   He probably qualifies for many different mental health disorder forgive-me-for-I-have-sinned Get out of Jail Free cards.

His father was a good man, a firefighter.  His father was close to him and died in 2013.  Died at a young age and no doubt due to exposure from rescue operations at Ground Zero following the 9/11 events. 

Surely that loss spun Eric's mind all around.  It would spin anyone's mind at such a young age.

All said, Eric is still young, bored with school and bright with technology matters.   The system is best to make a positive out of this.  He'd do well testing out for his high school diploma at this point and moving on with his college life or other real life experiences.


----------



## VENETX (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy crap this kid basically destroyed his life in the US.

Having these type of records WILL NOT good in his career. Thank God GVH got him out before more shit started raining on GVH, since its bad enough right now with them.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Mar 5, 2015)

I highly doubt much will come of it with his age, and circumstances of his father. I'd be very surprised to see any of the felony charges stick more than likely most charges will be plead down and he'll get some probation and community service.


----------



## trewq (Mar 5, 2015)

Is this something people actually get arrested for in America? Changing their school grades? If we did that here we would probably end up in a meeting with a presentation expected from us.


I recently reported a vulnerability to the University I was attending and received $200 in gift vouchers for places of my choosing.


----------



## drmike (Mar 5, 2015)

trewq said:


> Is this something people actually get arrested for in America? Changing their school grades? If we did that here we would probably end up in a meeting with a presentation expected from us.
> 
> 
> I recently reported a vulnerability to the University I was attending and received $200 in gift vouchers for places of my choosing.


The difference is you knew of the vuln but didn't go and misuse it to benefit yourself / cheat.

Eric used his ability and knowledge to cheat.  American culture isn't real fond of cheaters and trespassers.


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 6, 2015)

trewq said:


> Is this something people actually get arrested for in America? Changing their school grades? If we did that here we would probably end up in a meeting with a presentation expected from us.
> 
> 
> I recently reported a vulnerability to the University I was attending and received $200 in gift vouchers for places of my choosing.


@trewq

Unfortunately that is the world we live in. Even if he went straight to the administrators once he found the vulnerability I bet the result would have been the same as it is now. 

My senior year of HighSchool my school implemented a similar system for parents/students could view grades online and within 15 minutes of the little event that the school made us attend to show us how to look at our grades I found a serious issue with the security. I privately brought it to the ladys attention who was the co-head tech of the district whom was doing the presentation and she got pissed and denied it existed. 

Climb forward a couple minutes we get to a certain point of the presentation. She goes to show us the message center and comes across her picture with a caption saying "Told you there was an issue with security on here" ~ Chris Miller 

To keep this short.. She got livid and I ended up having a meeting with the principle & superintendent which resulted in their recommendation for Tech scholarships that paid for most of my college. (and the co-tech lady even more pissed)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 6, 2015)

trewq said:


> Is this something people actually get arrested for in America? Changing their school grades? If we did that here we would probably end up in a meeting with a presentation expected from us.
> 
> I recently reported a vulnerability to the University I was attending and received $200 in gift vouchers for places of my choosing.


Changing your school grades is tampering with documentation. It's a breach of academic integrity and of course the Students Code of Conduct. It's also on par/similar to hacking Sony or any company really. Therefore it falls under criminal intent as well.

You get fucked from all ends if you mess with your grades and get caught (such a retarded thing to do too...). This isn't something you get slapped on the wrist for.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 6, 2015)

drmike said:


> The difference is you knew of the vuln but didn't go and misuse it to benefit yourself / cheat.
> 
> Eric used his ability and knowledge to cheat.  American culture isn't real fond of cheaters and trespassers.


If he only used his knowledge to actually learn the material the school was teaching him, he'd end up having better grades. I sense irony.


----------



## Steven F (Mar 6, 2015)

Something similar happened when I was in high school. Except, I went to a private school so the kid was quietly "asked to find another school" and disappeared. It only came out a few months later, when someone was like "Hey, whatever happened to XYZ?".


----------



## drmike (May 27, 2015)

Hasn't been 3 months and Jonny is in hot water for school hackery too...

How they have fallen.


----------



## joepie91 (May 27, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> If he only used his knowledge to actually learn the material the school was teaching him, he'd end up having better grades. I sense irony.


Hardly. Tests don't test ability to learn or comprehend; they test ability to pass tests.


----------



## drmike (May 27, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Hardly. Tests don't test ability to learn or comprehend; they test ability to pass tests.



Glad to see JoePie91 in the haus.

There are different forms of intelligence.  The taught Prussian education approach of origin remember and regurgitate proves one has mastered being a parrot, if proficient.  Intelligence, well a form of it, but far from the monopoly holder.

Obviously some folks are wired different and perform terribly at such 

Intelligence remains a complex and disputed thing, world wide.

Since these guys are byproducts of the US economy + television + other vices, easy to say school doesn't challenge them.  Probably coddles them. Certainly doesn't understand their difference, may I say gifts?  Shame school counselors don't intercept these folks and get them on good path with mentors like-them.  We need more community members in the schools and definitely more men.

Both GVH students would have done well to exit the high school program and remote learn or "test out".


----------



## KwiceroLTD (May 28, 2015)

I chuckled at one article in the NY Times "You think a kid with his skills could get good grades by himself, right?"

​

Reading that at 1 AM in the morning, laughing and only to have people tell you to keep it down you're laughing that loud.

​


----------



## drmike (May 28, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> I chuckled at one article in the NY Times "You think a kid with his skills could get good grades by himself, right?"
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


Lots of bright and bored folks like Eric out there that education continues to fail.

Unsure how schools and parents don't see the signs....


Up always way late at night
Virtual friends mainly
Very private about computing for little valid reason
Perma tether headed
Running "a business"

Some of these points are less clear as everyone tether heads to Disgracebook to stalk their circle.

Folks here with kids need to remember these screens aren't babysitters or in lieu of parenting.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Jun 2, 2015)

drmike said:


> Lots of bright and bored folks like Eric out there that education continues to fail.
> 
> Unsure how schools and parents don't see the signs....
> 
> ...


Brightly stupid is more like it.

If you had any sense of intelligence you'd comprehend how to mask what you were doing in order to remain undetected. People like this need a good swift kick in the ass, plain and simple.


----------



## RosenHost (Nov 20, 2015)

So much drama about this GVH thing. Can not even remember or follow anymore


----------

